# Is quezon palawan safe for foreigners to live in



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Looking to relocate to palawan and am looking at a beach farm lot in quezon palawan. 
Is it safe for foreigner or am I better in narra.
I am looking to do fruit and vegetables with free range chickens.
I ve stayed in pampanga For 8 years so know most of the pitfalls just wondering if its safe.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Foreigners living there´rural long time say ts safe.
No big difference concerning safety in Narra, but Narra is boooooring flat  away from the mountains. 

Other foreigner-Filipina couple moved from Luzon to Palawan of safety reason.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Pwl25 said:


> Looking to relocate to palawan and am looking at a beach farm lot in quezon palawan.
> Is it safe for foreigner or am I better in narra.
> I am looking to do fruit and vegetables with free range chickens.
> I ve stayed in pampanga For 8 years so know most of the pitfalls just wondering if its safe.


How much time have you spent in Palawan? Just out of curiosity because you did mentioned you have been living a long time in Pampanga, can you live without certain food items, decent internet ect..?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

PLW25

I lived there in Davao city for a year. I visited a lot of other places there also. I never had a problem with crime. I used common sense. I never wondered down a back street all by myself, never went out at dark roaming around, never wore expensive items and etc. Using common sense will go along ways to keeping you safe. Don't get me wrong. there are some areas in the Philippines I would never venture into there, but for the most part it is safe. Always stay with people when going out.

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Pwl25 said:


> Looking to relocate to palawan and am looking at a beach farm lot in quezon palawan.
> Is it safe for foreigner or am I better in narra.


Google search & call the PNP Narra & Quezon Palawan contact numbers, they will know the answer.


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> Foreigners living there´rural long time say ts safe.
> No big difference concerning safety in Narra, but Narra is boooooring flat  away from the mountains.
> 
> Other foreigner-Filipina couple moved from Luzon to Palawan of safety reason.


Thanks for the info, i really wondered because there is a huge difference in land prices, must just be because its further away from Ppc.


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Google search & call the PNP Narra & Quezon Palawan contact numbers, they will know the answer.


Thanks


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

art1946 said:


> PLW25
> 
> I lived there in Davao city for a year. I visited a lot of other places there also. I never had a problem with crime. I used common sense. I never wondered down a back street all by myself, never went out at dark roaming around, never wore expensive items and etc. Using common sense will go along ways to keeping you safe. Don't get me wrong. there are some areas in the Philippines I would never venture into there, but for the most part it is safe. Always stay with people when going out.
> 
> art


Thanks, just community sense like living in pampanga


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks just common sense the same as living in pampanga


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> How much time have you spent in Palawan? Just out of curiosity because you did mentioned you have been living a long time in Pampanga, can you live without certain food items, decent internet ect..?


You do miss some food but you manage to find alternatives. Internet can be a pain in the butt at times but I get by. There is now a new satalite system that is doing internet but real expensive at the moment because it is New, it will come down in price as time goes by.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> Google search & call the PNP Narra & Quezon Palawan contact numbers, they will know the answer.


 Back when Duterte gave drug criminals chance to surrender, news told it had been QUEUE to police in Narra  (around 200 total) while none in e g Roxas, but I suppouse that difference can depend of othter than drug use, perhaps information and police work were BETTER in Narra.
I have never heared of any drug lords south of Purto Princesa, but I dont know.

Quezon is much more poor than Nara, so perhaps drug sellers dont find it worth to go to Quezon. Just a thought. I have heared of some making trouble when DRUNK but never heared of drug problens in Quezon BUT I havent asked. 


Pwl25 said:


> Thanks for the info, i really wondered because there is a huge difference in land prices, must just be because its further away from Ppc.


 The FLAT land in Narra are more FERTILE than the in big part hilly in Quezon. (I dont know of fertility at the not io common flat parts od Quezon). That can explain higher price at flat land in Narra. I havent noticed any biger price difference between the HILLY parts of Narra and Quezon.


Pwl25 said:


> You do miss some food but you manage to find alternatives. Internet can be a pain in the butt at times but I get by. There is now a new satalite system that is doing internet but real expensive at the moment because it is New, it will come down in price as time goes by.


 SPOTS of parts of inland of Quezon are without mobile internet, BUT mostly there is internet access from a hill just beside. (Which can think of if building.) Thats WITHOUT any other equipmemt than a mobile phone. I suppouse possible to get interneet (slow)from mobile toiwers anywhere in Quezon if add e g an antenna or sometimes need to relay around if located behind hil/mountain.

Before covid a man working for a lottery business at Palawan, he visit big winners, said he get internet from everywhere at Palawam. (I suppouse he ment everywhere where there are lottery buyers living


----------



## Martian84 (Aug 15, 2021)

Pwl25 said:


> Looking to relocate to palawan and am looking at a beach farm lot in quezon palawan.
> Is it safe for foreigner or am I better in narra.
> I am looking to do fruit and vegetables with free range chickens.
> I ve stayed in pampanga For 8 years so know most of the pitfalls just wondering if its safe.


We’re about to buy a property in Quezon, Palawan. At first my dad was hesitant as we didn’t know anyone from there. We have a family friend buy lives in Roxas. So I have posted something on my FB page about Palawan, only for us to find out that my Dad’s first cousin’s husband was born in Rizal and his family lives alis in Quezon, Bataraza and Rio Tuba.

My auntie used to work for Dept. of Energy and she was based in Palawan. She was constantly flying in and out from family. She said Palawan is safe providing you assimilate, engage, be friendly and be respectful with the community as a general rule. And this is the same anywhere you go in the world.

The farm land we’re about to purchase is in Ladayon which is just 15-20 mins from Quezon Town proper. There are still other properties in the area that are for sale. If you end up buying there, we’d be neighbours.

Warm regards,

PS. Out of curiosity, where are you originally from?


----------



## Martian84 (Aug 15, 2021)

Martian84 said:


> We’re about to buy a property in Quezon, Palawan. At first my dad was hesitant as we didn’t know anyone from there. We have a family friend buy lives in Roxas. So I have posted something on my FB page about Palawan, only for us to find out that my Dad’s first cousin’s husband was born in Rizal and his family lives alis in Quezon, Bataraza and Rio Tuba.
> 
> My auntie used to work for Dept. of Energy and she was based in Palawan. She was constantly flying in and out from family. She said Palawan is safe providing you assimilate, engage, be friendly and be respectful with the community as a general rule. And this is the same anywhere you go in the world.
> 
> ...


Our friend that lives in Roxas said, if you’re looking for farming, south is the best for its land. But if you’re looking for rest house and tourist destination, north is where to go.

The reason south of Palawan is cheaper because it is less develop than North. All the tourist destinations are in North, the four airports, that why it’s expensive there.

In Ladayon area the land is really healthy for farming. But I guess majority of South anyway. You just need to find the one that suits you.

We chose the one in Ladayon as it’s also close to the sea and it’s within our budget.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I find south much better BECAUSE of not many tourists 
but some rivers in Batarasa and Brokes Point are poisoned by mines, so avoid get downstreams of big such. I dont know if the mine in Berong, Quezon has managed to avoid damage that river, but no common known scandal there. 

If you want I know a seriouss real estate agent in Quezon and an other selling mainly just nortth of Quezon im Calundanum, Aborlan.


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Martian84 said:


> Our friend that lives in Roxas said, if you’re looking for farming, south is the best for its land. But if you’re looking for rest house and tourist destination, north is where to go.
> 
> The reason south of Palawan is cheaper because it is less develop than North. All the tourist destinations are in North, the four airports, that why it’s expensive there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info, its a great help. I m Original from Scotland Uk. I m looking at doing farming, with fruit and vegetables and free range chickens. Have a small farm in Clark which i ve done a practice run with and found out what does and doesn t work for me. Where are you originally from, would be great to have a friendly neighbour.


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> I find south much better BECAUSE of not many tourists
> but some rivers in Batarasa and Brokes Point are poisoned by mines, so avoid get downstreams of big such. I dont know if the mine in Berong, Quezon has managed to avoid damage that river, but no common known scandal there.
> 
> If you want I know a seriouss real estate agent in Quezon and an other selling mainly just nortth of Quezon im Calundanum, Aborlan.


Can you please give me the agent in Quezon as there appears to be many dodgy agent who inflate the price, ( palawan is not alone in this practice) because the same property can have a difference of 1.5 m. I ve managed to find 2 genuine agents in Narra and Ppc but its been a hard search.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Pwl25 said:


> Can you please give me the agent in Quezon as there appears to be many dodgy agent who inflate the price, ( palawan is not alone in this practice) because the same property can have a difference of 1.5 m. I ve managed to find 2 genuine agents in Narra and Ppc but its been a hard search.


 I dont know if allowed to show such links in public.
So I have send you a private message about real estates and a good worker team if you e g want some hectares cleared, planted or such needing work by hand.

Edit: And now one of them has offered you one already 
I beieve the other one has more than one alternative if you contact her direct because she said raher recently she had some beach lots but I dont know size


----------



## Martian84 (Aug 15, 2021)

Pwl25 said:


> Thanks for all the info, its a great help. I m Original from Scotland Uk. I m looking at doing farming, with fruit and vegetables and free range chickens. Have a small farm in Clark which i ve done a practice run with and found out what does and doesn t work for me. Where are you originally from, would be great to have a friendly neighbour.


Hey,

Marvin here by the way. I was born in Makati so Manileño. But I’m currently in Sydney at the moment. Citizen here and have been working. Planning to buy a property for the retirement of the whole family.

Are you also considering North Palawan?


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi Marvin, don t no about giving out details here but will try in seperate post. I m looking at south palawan as too many tourists in the North. It seams more laid back as well which would suit me better.,


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Just to keep it real and the other side of safety on Palawan, one of our Expat Forum members and a Facebook friend of mine was vacating with his family on Palawan about 3 years ago and I remember the day after they left and returned to the US, the terrorists were working on a plan to to kidnap.

Don't forget you aren't too far from the Eastern side of Mindanao it's just a hop skip and jump and from what I also remember reading these other southern islands they have insurgents working to kidnap from other islands in the region.

Here's some links from that time and also islands in that area were targeted. Abu Sayyaf targeting tourists warning

Local Government reassurance Philippine Army calls for calm


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Just to keep it real and the other side of safety on Palawan, one of our Expat Forum members and a Facebook friend of mine was vacating with his family on Palawan about 3 years ago and I remember the day after they left and returned to the US, the terrorists were working on a plan to to kidnap.
> 
> Don't forget you aren't too far from the Eastern side of Mindanao it's just a hop skip and jump and from what I also remember reading these other southern islands they have insurgents working to kidnap from other islands in the region.
> 
> ...


 More years than that they came from Sulu or somewhere and made a speedy kidnaping in a costal tourist spot. So they didnt went inland.

More recent when IS lost at Mindanao, a few came to Palawan to recruit, but they were pushed away fast from south, went to nortth (Taytay) and not ssure if they got caught there or just pushed away fast there too.


----------



## Pwl25 (Aug 14, 2021)

That's what I heard they got pushed out because the local gov, cant afford to loss the faith of tourists.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Pwl25 said:


> That's what I heard they got pushed out because the local gov, cant afford to loss the faith of tourists.


 I suppouse not because of that but becaue of they didnt want a new problem with IS (=Islamic state(). This was close after Phil army had wonn the war against IS in and around Marawi at Mindanao. 
South bother more about mining and agricultural than about tourists. Although it seem Aborlan has changed its mind towards against mining, wanting nice environment by a mine tthere got closed and I believe not allowed to reopen.


----------



## Vin Rafael (Oct 14, 2021)

Pwl25 said:


> Looking to relocate to palawan and am looking at a beach farm lot in quezon palawan.
> Is it safe for foreigner or am I better in narra.
> I am looking to do fruit and vegetables with free range chickens.
> I ve stayed in pampanga For 8 years so know most of the pitfalls just wondering if its safe.





Pwl25 said:


> Looking to relocate to palawan and am looking at a beach farm lot in quezon palawan.
> Is it safe for foreigner or am I better in narra.
> I am looking to do fruit and vegetables with free range chickens.
> I ve stayed in pampanga For 8 years so know most of the pitfalls just wondering if its safe.


hello guys!
I just purchased a property in sowangan quezon Palawan. Did you push through your plans in quezon Palawan? 
I would love to connect to create a safe community for all of us.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Vin Rafael said:


> (to plw)
> hello guys!
> I just purchased a property in sowangan quezon Palawan. Did you push through your plans in quezon Palawan?
> I would love to connect to create a safe community for all of us.


 There are some foreigners living close to sowangan in Tagusao who have no problem without doing anything special other than being nice guys


----------



## Fleur.Raven (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> There are some foreigners living close to sowangan in Tagusao who have no problem without doing anything special other than being nice guys


----------



## Fleur.Raven (8 mo ago)

Hello, how’s your stay so far in sowangan? Your experiences (pros and cons)? We are looking for property to buy in Palawan. I am traveling back in few weeks and will definitely visit few places in the South and I’m eyeing the quezon area. Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Fleur.Raven said:


> Hello, how’s your stay so far in sowangan? Your experiences (pros and cons)? We are looking for property to buy in Palawan. I am traveling back in few weeks and will definitely visit few places in the South and I’m eyeing the quezon area. Thank you for your inputs.


I dont live there myself (but my business is in that municipaly)
but 
the American live close, who said its the most safe place he has lived at ever
and my business partner live a bit north of Quezon town. I suppouse he can guide you around for a tiny pay (he is poor but educated) if not any of the others.
I know a reliable real estate agent there toom who live in Quezon town but have several rural places too both beach and inland. 
If you want I can put you in contact with them. 

What do you aim at geting?
Do you have Filipino spouse? Otherwice perhaps we can solve the legal problem with owning.


----------



## Fleur.Raven (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> I dont live there myself (but my business is in that municipaly)
> but
> the American live close, who said its the most safe place he has lived at ever
> and my business partner live a bit north of Quezon town. I suppouse he can guide you around for a tiny pay (he is poor but educated) if not any of the others.
> ...



Thank you for the reaponse


----------



## Fleur.Raven (8 mo ago)

Appreciate so much!

I am a Filipina po 😇 we have relatives who moved to Puerto Princessa awhile back and few friends who have properties in Palawan as well. I am just looking for a place to buy/invest (beachfront or not) sana while my son is still young. I’d lived in the city (Manila) most of my life so I wanted to have a very laid back, carefree living/lifestyle away from the business of the city when I’m older. I’d asked if it’s safe in Sowangan as I have a prospect property in the area to see/check in few weeks. My contacts have properties to show me in Puerto and San Vicente and few other places but I really like the property that I saw in Sowangan. Your message is really helpful. I will just have to see the area for myself and I can go from there. Maraming Salamat po!


----------

